# another common smoked Queso



## LONG (Aug 29, 2020)

did this on the Weber kettle.  lump coal and chunk of cherry.
block velveeta
shredded cheese
2 cans rotel, not drained
2 lbs pork sausage from the local locker
1 can cream of mushroom

turned out pretty good.  a little salty from the velveeta and COM soup.
next time I will use only half block of velveeta and try some cheddar instead. also add some chopped jalapenos and peppers for texture.  or maybe beans?
.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 29, 2020)

Bring on the corn chips! That looks excellent.
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 29, 2020)

lots of corn chips! Could have a serious plate of nachos with all that cheese.  Looks excellent 

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 29, 2020)

Looks and sounds good. Black beans go great in queso


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 29, 2020)

Looks great!!  Corn chips or nachos, doesn't matter.  I'd eat that all day, any day.
Garu


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Aug 29, 2020)

LONG said:


> did this on the Weber kettle.  lump coal and chunk of cherry.
> block velveeta
> shredded cheese
> 2 cans rotel, not drained
> ...


I recently used some leftover queso in a pot of grits. No pics but it was fantastic.


----------

